# Buy New Card!!!



## The Day Walker! (Jun 10, 2011)

CURRENT:-
________
AMD athlon 64 X2 6000+ (3ghz)
ASUS M2N E-SLI
TRANSCEND 1+2 GB DDR2
GALAXY GEFORCE 8600 GT (256MB GDDR3)
SEAGATE 500GB HDD 
AOC 20" RAZOR LED (1600x900)

pals... needed 2 change my gfx card with a new 1.....
price range ..... 7k to 9k....max

help needed...

thanx

angel


----------



## topgear (Jun 10, 2011)

^^ what PSu do you have - brand and model no. ??

IF it's some local brand you'll have to buy a decent PSU first.

FSP Saga II 400W PSu @ 2k + Sapphire HD6770 @ 7.4k


----------



## The Day Walker! (Jun 10, 2011)

I got a VIP 400 psu
Isn't there any nvidia counterpart???


----------



## soumo27 (Jun 10, 2011)

Yeah there is

GTX 460 768 MB.. costs around 8.4K
but better for you to go with topgear's suggestion; as u definitely need to change ur PSU>


----------



## The Day Walker! (Jun 10, 2011)

Is gtx 460 better then the ati counterpart that topgear suggested?
And since my psu is also rated 400 watt so wots the diff
Between it and the topgears 1?

Thanx
Angel


----------



## soumo27 (Jun 10, 2011)

Yeah GTX 460 is better than 6770/5770

Check reviews:- GeForce GTX 460 768MB Bad Company 2 Performance | bit-tech.net

and u need a certified power supply, before u get a good GPU... that vip won't do...

Zotac Geforce GTX 460 768MB


Check this... local prices may be lower...


----------



## Cilus (Jun 10, 2011)

soumo27, very good suggestion buddy. Op should get the Zotac GTX 460 768 MB version. It is better than HD 6770 and also HD 6790.


----------



## The Day Walker! (Jun 10, 2011)

I don't get fsb saga psu here
Any other brand?

also i m getting sparkle gtx 460 1gb edition for 10.3 k here...
is it worth or should i look for zotac gtx 460 1gb ?????

thanx

angel


----------



## soumo27 (Jun 10, 2011)

Get it from smc @ 8950 only :- Zotac Geforce GTX 460 768MB

Dont get it for 10.3 K / U can get a 6850 in that price range...

And if u dont get fsp saga u can try corsair ones, but will exceed ur budget...


----------



## Cilus (Jun 10, 2011)

sair CX 430 is available in mediahome.in @ 2.2K. Get it. If you are spending 10K. then no point to go for GTX 460 1 GB. Get the Sapphire / MSI HD 6850 1 GB instead.


----------



## The Day Walker! (Jun 10, 2011)

Does ati cards support physx?
I have asked the dealer to let me know the price 
Of zotac 460.


----------



## tkin (Jun 10, 2011)

The Day Walker! said:


> Does ati cards support physx?
> I have asked the dealer to let me know the price
> Of zotac 460.


No, only nVidia supports physx.


----------



## Cilus (Jun 10, 2011)

No, ATI cards don't support PhysX, it is proprietary features of nVidia. any nVidia cards starting from 8000 series and having at least 32 stream processors can run PhysX.


----------



## Tenida (Jun 10, 2011)

Go for Ati 6850 as said by Cilus.Or if you can stretch your budget by 2k you can get Ati6870.


----------



## The Day Walker! (Jun 10, 2011)

No. Then I'll go in for zotac 460 768mb card...
Will get the price by tomorrow.


----------



## tkin (Jun 10, 2011)

The Day Walker! said:


> No. Then I'll go in for zotac 460 768mb card...
> Will get the price by tomorrow.


If you can, get the zotac GTX560(not ti), or GTX460 1GB.


----------



## piedpiper (Jun 10, 2011)

tkin said:


> No, only nVidia supports physx.





Cilus said:


> No, ATI cards don't support PhysX, it is proprietary features of nVidia. any nVidia cards starting from 8000 series and having at least 32 stream processors can run PhysX.



But can we install PhysX system software on any ATI AMD cards? Sorry this may sound stupid but I've never tried this.


----------



## tkin (Jun 11, 2011)

piedpiper said:


> But can we install PhysX system software on any ATI AMD cards? Sorry this may sound stupid but I've never tried this.


Yes and no. Let me explain.

nVidia phyx requires nVidia gpu to run, but nvidia locked it down so even if you have a nvidia card for physx but use ati card for gaming then phyx will be disabled, a hack bypasses this and allows you to use nvidia card for phyx while using ati card for gaming, *but to run phyx you must have a nVidia card(8 series or above with 32 cuda cores and 256MB mem)*


----------



## The Day Walker! (Jun 11, 2011)

whats teh price of  zotac GTX 560 in mumbai....
and  zotac GTX 460 1gb version???
and zotac GTX 460 768gb version!!!

thanx

angel


----------



## Piyush (Jun 11, 2011)

The Day Walker! said:


> No. Then I'll go in for zotac 460 768mb card...
> Will get the price by tomorrow.



If you can afford HD 6850 @ 9.4k and still want to buy NVIDIA card just because it supports PHYSX, then you really are losing a better deal



The Day Walker! said:


> whats teh price of  zotac GTX 560 in mumbai....
> and  zotac GTX 460 1gb version???
> and zotac GTX 460 768gb version!!!


560 TI is available @ 13.5k - 14k
560 is available @ 12k-12.5k
dont know about 460 pricing


----------



## tkin (Jun 11, 2011)

560 is overpriced, ideally it should be below 11k.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 11, 2011)

Thats why it is a fail


----------



## The Day Walker! (Jun 11, 2011)

hey pals...
i also have a vip 400w gold edition psu.....
will that be good?????

and will b goin in for zotac GTX 460 768gb version
as the other counter parts are over my budget

thanx

angel


----------



## tkin (Jun 11, 2011)

The Day Walker! said:


> hey pals...
> i also have a vip 400w gold edition psu.....
> will that be good?????
> 
> ...


No, that psu sucks, get corsair CX or GS series, or at least a FSP SAGA.


----------



## The Day Walker! (Jun 11, 2011)

k thanx
any other suggestion would b welcome...
thanx

angel


----------



## piedpiper (Jun 11, 2011)

tkin said:


> Yes and no. Let me explain.
> 
> nVidia phyx requires nVidia gpu to run, but nvidia locked it down so even if you have a nvidia card for physx but use ati card for gaming then phyx will be disabled, a hack bypasses this and allows you to use nvidia card for phyx while using ati card for gaming, *but to run phyx you must have a nVidia card(8 series or above with 32 cuda cores and 256MB mem)*


So we can install PhysX System Software which are required to run games like Mafia II, on any ATI cards but cannot get any physX support from it. Cool!

Anyway which is better HD 5570 or GTX 550ti ??


----------



## Tenida (Jun 11, 2011)

Don't go either of them instead consider Gtx 450 or Ati 6670.Gtx450 is far better than 550 ti.


----------



## tkin (Jun 11, 2011)

piedpiper said:


> So we can install PhysX System Software which are required to run games like Mafia II, on any ATI cards but cannot get any physX support from it. Cool!
> 
> Anyway which is better HD 5570 or GTX 550ti ??


GTX550 is faster, it competes with 5770 afaik.


----------



## Tenida (Jun 11, 2011)

*But Gtx550ti consumes*

System in IDLE = 168W
System Wattage with GPU in FULL Stress = 289W
I think its power hungry card

Whereas *MSI gtx560Ti TFII OC consumes*
System in IDLE = 147W
System Wattage with GPU in FULL Stress = 289W 

Gtx560ti is far more powerful than 550ti


----------



## The Day Walker! (Jun 11, 2011)

will go to the distributor 2day...2 check for teh psu and any other card...
asked for the zotac gtx 560 768mb card..
but sadly he said that only 1gb version is available.....thats is for 10.3 k...
so any other suggestions.........
for not more then 9k....

p.s. is physx important and does it makes any diference in game play????? is it still used in upcoming games much????

thanx

angel


----------



## Piyush (Jun 11, 2011)

one should get these 

Budget ~5.5k -->HD 6670

Budget ~6.5k -->GTS 450

Budget ~7.5k -->HD 6770

Budget ~8.5k -->GTX 460 (768 MB)

Budget ~9.5k -->HD 6850

Budget ~10.5k -> GTX 460 1GB

Budget ~12k -->HD 6870

Budget ~13.5k -->HD 6950 (1gb) OR GTX 560 TI

Budget ~15k -->HD 6950 2GB


----------



## The Day Walker! (Jun 11, 2011)

will go to the distributor 2day...2 check for teh psu and any other card...
asked for the zotac gtx 560 768mb card..
but sadly he said that only 1gb version is available.....thats is for 10.3 k...
so any other suggestions.........
for not more then 9k....

p.s. is physx important and does it makes any diference in game play????? is it still used in upcoming games much????

thanx

angel


----------



## tkin (Jun 11, 2011)

Tenida said:


> *But Gtx550ti consumes*
> 
> System in IDLE = 168W
> System Wattage with GPU in FULL Stress = 289W
> ...


That is total system power consumption, including the cpu, and more.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 11, 2011)

The Day Walker! said:


> will go to the distributor 2day...2 check for teh psu and any other card...
> asked for the zotac gtx 560 768mb card..
> but sadly he said that only 1gb version is available.....thats is for 10.3 k...
> so any other suggestions.........
> ...



NO...a big NO
it usually slows down the frame rates because of added calculations and he effects so obtained are not that much commendable seeing the overall performance of the game


----------



## Skud (Jun 11, 2011)

Nicely summed up Piyush.

At 10.5k, probably the 460 1gb fits in, if its still available.


----------



## Tenida (Jun 11, 2011)

Another good card is there

Ati 6790-Rs 7.8k- better than 6770


----------



## piedpiper (Jun 11, 2011)

tkin said:


> GTX550 is faster, it competes with 5770 afaik.


Sorry mate!! I meant HD 5770. As of now 5770 is re-branded to 6770 which one would you choose and better? GTX 550ti ?


----------



## tkin (Jun 11, 2011)

piedpiper said:


> Sorry mate!! I meant HD 5770. As of now 5770 is re-branded to 6770 which one would you choose and better? GTX 550ti ?


6770, better yet, 6790.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 11, 2011)

Skud said:


> Nicely summed up Piyush.
> 
> At 10.5k, probably the 460 1gb fits in, if its still available.



hmmm.....I looked for some benchmarks
the performance difference between 6850 and 460 1gb is negligible

however those who want to experience PhysX will pay for it anyways....


----------



## Skud (Jun 11, 2011)

Newer drivers, I guess. When it initially comes out the 6850 was slower than the 460 1gb. Of course, those were OCed cards. But 1k extra for PhysX only??!!


----------



## vickybat (Jun 11, 2011)

*@ The Day Walker!*

well gtx 460 1gb is a great card and is still worth it. If possible , get the msi cyclone gtx 460 1gb @ 10.5k. It performs equally with a 6850 1gb.

*@ piyush*

Gtx 560 non-ti is not a fail. It successfully competes with 6870 and and they are highly overclockable as well. Current indian pricing is a bit on the higher side but expect them to come down quickly once they become mainstream. I say its a viable alternative to the 6870 cards. Its still cheaper than 6870 launch price and almost all cards come factory overclocked out of the box.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 11, 2011)

vickybat said:


> Gtx 560 non-ti is not a fail. It successfully competes with 6870 and and they are highly overclockable as well. Current indian pricing is a bit on the higher side but expect them to come down quickly once they become mainstream. I say its a viable alternative to the 6870 cards. Its still cheaper than 6870 launch price and almost all cards come factory overclocked out of the box.



once the price drops, then we will be able to say that price is justified for its performance.
I wonder why it is still not recommended else where , keep aside India



vickybat said:


> *@ The Day Walker!*
> 
> well gtx 460 1gb is a great card and is still worth it. If possible , get the msi cyclone gtx 460 1gb @ 10.5k. *It performs equally with a 6850 1gb.*



This is a good option for those who want to experience PhysX at that price bracket 
but still 6850 @ 9.5k and the former @ 10.5k


----------



## vickybat (Jun 11, 2011)

^^ I think 560 got some very good reviews by most reviewers. They even said its worth it  and finally a worthy successor to the popular gtx 460.

Check out toms and anandtech reviews. Their availability is a bit scarce so maybe thats why they are skipped.


----------



## Cilus (Jun 11, 2011)

But Vicky, the overclocked 560 non Ti cards consumes a lot of power, sometimes higher than their TI brothers, far higher than HD 6870. And there are some overclocked HD 6870, like HIS ICEQ X TURBO X HD 6870, which can perform on the par with HD 6950 2 GB model nd beats the 560 Ti in stock speed, while keeping the power consumption on check.


----------



## Skud (Jun 11, 2011)

At 12-12.5k, the 560 is a BIG FAIL. I am not at all bothered about their launch prices and their US/Europe prices. Here it is priced high and performs way less compared to its competitors at the same price point.


----------



## The Day Walker! (Jun 11, 2011)

if i dont get zotac gtx 460 768mb version.....(which is my 1st choice as budget calls)
then wots the price for.....
msi gtx 460 1gb cyclone
zotac gtx 460 1gb 

as i m getting sparkle gtx 460 1gb for 10.3k here....

thanx

angel


----------



## Cilus (Jun 11, 2011)

MSI Cyclone GTX 460 1 GB will cost you around 10.5K. The Sparkle price is right but check how much warranty they are providing.


----------



## Skud (Jun 11, 2011)

The Day Walker! said:


> if i dont get zotac gtx 460 768mb version.....(which is my 1st choice as budget calls)
> then wots the price for.....
> msi gtx 460 1gb cyclone
> zotac gtx 460 1gb
> ...




Sparkle one is priced just right.


----------



## The Day Walker! (Jun 11, 2011)

so should i get the sparkle 1 or the msi 1???


----------



## Skud (Jun 11, 2011)

If MSI one is around 10.5k as Cilus pointed out then get it, else Sparkle.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 11, 2011)

The Day Walker! said:


> if i dont get zotac gtx 460 768mb version.....(which is my 1st choice as budget calls)
> then wots the price for.....
> msi gtx 460 1gb cyclone
> zotac gtx 460 1gb
> ...



so you still dont want to uy HD 6850 which is available at lower prices then GTX 460 and is almost a better performer?!?


----------



## The Day Walker! (Jun 12, 2011)

@piyush
i have never been into ati....
i have a pc since last 12 yrs,,, and always nvidia........
so i prefer nvidia over ati....and as such it also supports physx.....

if i get msi for that price then i would prefer msi...else
sparkle or zotac???

thanx

angel


----------



## Skud (Jun 12, 2011)

Q: Sparkle or Zotac?
A: Any.


----------



## rajan1311 (Jun 12, 2011)

where did you get the pricing of the 6850/69501G/2G models? Cant fine one at that price...


----------



## Piyush (Jun 12, 2011)

Sparke offers better value for money
where as Zotac have the better build quality



The Day Walker! said:


> @piyush
> i have never been into ati....
> i have a pc since last 12 yrs,,, and always nvidia........
> so i prefer nvidia over ati....and as such it also supports physx.....
> ...



i understand  your concern
but things have changed a lot 
until and unless you don't try AMD you won't get know why I urging you to go for HD 6850
Rest is all your choice
do inform us when you finalize the card


----------



## vickybat (Jun 12, 2011)

Skud said:


> At 12-12.5k, the 560 is a BIG FAIL. I am not at all bothered about their launch prices and their US/Europe prices. Here it is priced high and performs way less compared to its competitors at the same price point.




I don't think it performs way less than its competitors. It performs on par with a 6870 and that is its true competitor. Overclocked 560's are even outperforming their ti brothers in stock.

You are getting confused with the 550-ti i guess. Afaik, only the zotac 560 had some high power consumption whereas the others including the asus direct cu II had acceptable power levels and delivered rock solid performance. Check out the guru 3d reviews* here* & *here*.

*img37.imageshack.us/img37/3679/avg1920.png

Uploaded with ImageShack.us
*
560-non-ti's avg performance is higher (marginally) than the 6870. How can you say its a fail?*


----------



## Piyush (Jun 12, 2011)

*Lets help OP in his query instead of pointing each other out*


----------



## ico (Jun 12, 2011)

Just make sure that you aren't getting GTX 550 Ti. Get anything else HD 6770, HD 6790, GTX 460 1GB or HD 6850 1GB.

and do get a reliable PSU. No CM Extreme series.


----------



## vickybat (Jun 12, 2011)

Piyush said:


> *Lets help OP in his query instead of pointing each other out*



Buddy the picture i had posted also has relative performance of gtx 460, 6790, 6850 etc. Op will definitely benefit from it as he can compare the performance of various cards including the ones he had shortlisted.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 12, 2011)

I was pointing to 560s discussion 
we know that OP wont be going any card above than 460....thats why...
anyways lets stop it here
BTW the picture you posted was informative actually


----------



## Skud (Jun 12, 2011)

vickybat said:


> I don't think it performs way less than its competitors. It performs on par with a 6870 and that is its true competitor. Overclocked 560's are even outperforming their ti brothers in stock.
> 
> You are getting confused with the 550-ti i guess. Afaik, only the zotac 560 had some high power consumption whereas the others including the asus direct cu II had acceptable power levels and delivered rock solid performance. Check out the guru 3d reviews* here* & *here*.
> 
> ...




From the MSI GeForce GTX 560 Twin Frozer II review from Guru3D, I find its in favour of 6870 in 6-4 in all the benchmarks with 1 tied. Apparently, they were comparing a reference clocked 6870 to OCed 560. Nevertheless, the 560 is already some 1k extra than 6870. The TF II version should cost a bit more.

To cut a long story short, *I am paying more for slightly lower or equal performance*. And no I am not getting it confused with 550Ti.  With a price cut a 560 may be recommended though.


----------



## Cilus (Jun 12, 2011)

Vicky, the overclocker version of GTX 560 Non Ti versions which can perform closer or beat their big Ti brothers are just $15-$20 cheaper than the original GTX 560 Ti cards (even slightly overclocked ones). So it is very hard to recommend the Oced GTX 550 Non Ti cards. Another reason is when overclocked they consume hell of a power, beating the GTX 560 Ti easily. So the overclocked versions cannot be recommended as you will get better product by paying a little extra money.

Now comparison to HD 6870...560 beats it by very very less margin in HD 6870's stock speed. Now there are Oced version of GTX 6870s are also available like the Sapphire Toxic and HIS IceQX Turbo X versions which can actually perform slightly better than GTX 560 Ti versions and on the par with HD 6950 as you know BART architecture responds better in overclocking. Their prices are also just $10 higher than the reference models. The HIS one is available in just $210, an an expense of extra $15 and offering performance close to a $270 HD 6950.

I'm not saying GTX 560 non Ti is a bad card. But the thing is the market is already overcrowed with efficient and performance cards on that price point & it is hard to find a place for GTX 560.


----------



## piedpiper (Jun 12, 2011)

Oh common get any card with the 7-9k price range. It doesn't matter AMD or Nvidia. As of now there wont be any huge fps drop. For games like Metro 2033 and Mafia II keep the resolution low and enjoy the rest. Let me tell you one big fact, Even if you buy a card with 3-5k price range you can still enjoy the games at playable framerate. By the time you feel your card has reached its peak, get a new one  Nvidia will soon launch its kepler and AMD with its 7xxx series. AMD and Nvidia for me both produce amazing cards. I am a Nvidia fanboi so will go with the newly launched GTX550ti. 
Here is the performance chart for GTX 550ti, choose any game.
GeForce.com - Get the Most Out of Your GPU


----------



## The Day Walker! (Jun 13, 2011)

pals....
finally i have confirmed msi gtx 460 1gb gddr5/OC version for 10.4k.....

now as for the psu,,,
i m gettig cooler master 400w for 1.8k
will that b good???

thanx

angel


----------



## Skud (Jun 13, 2011)

It must be extreme series whereas I won't call it bad from my personal experience, get something better.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 13, 2011)

you should get at least FSP saga II 500W @ 2k
corsair cx 400W @ 2.6k is better option


----------



## The Day Walker! (Jun 13, 2011)

@skud,
its cooler master 400w extreme series......
will that suffice..?

thanx

angel


----------



## ico (Jun 13, 2011)

The Day Walker! said:


> @skud,
> its cooler master 400w extreme series......
> will that suffice..?
> 
> ...


we are honestly tired of saying the same things again and again. Cooler Master Extreme series is the worst PSU you can buy only par with Local PSUs. It has worked for some people, and not worked for many.

Sometimes Google and searching through the forum helps too. We are not here to spoonfeed.

Sorry for my frustration, but I am tired of people asking the same old questions again and again regarding CM Extrme Power Plus.


----------



## The Day Walker! (Jun 13, 2011)

guys...
here at my place......i m getting the following psu's....
VIP
COOLER MASTER
ANTEC
XFX

since VIP and COOLER MASTER is no from u all...

so suggest a good smps from the above brands....

thanx

angel


----------



## Piyush (Jun 13, 2011)

get antec
otherwise you can ask them for Cooler Master Real Power Pro series/Silent Pro series


----------



## The Day Walker! (Jun 13, 2011)

400w?


----------



## Skud (Jun 13, 2011)

The Day Walker! said:


> guys...
> here at my place......i m getting the following psu's....
> VIP
> COOLER MASTER
> ...




XFX Classic 650W.


----------



## The Day Walker! (Jun 14, 2011)

finally placed the order,,,,, for the card.....
will b receiving in 2 days time....
MSI GTX 460 Cyclone 1gb/OC edition in 10.4k

thanx for helpin guys...... and making a good decision...

now just got 2 days for making a proper decision in selecting PSU (not 2 costly....as my budget is already over budget)

so guys needed prices....

XFX Classic 650W
antec 450w
Cooler Master Real Power Pro 430w

thanx

angel


----------



## Tenida (Jun 14, 2011)

Go for FSP saga 500 watt or corsair GS600.


----------



## Skud (Jun 14, 2011)

FSP & Corsair not available at OP's place. Check earlier posts.


----------



## The Day Walker! (Jun 14, 2011)

the distributor here,,,doesnt keep both the companies products.....

@skud thanx for pointing out..

thanx

angel


----------



## Tenida (Jun 14, 2011)

The Day Walker! said:


> finally placed the order,,,,, for the card.....
> will b receiving in 2 days time....
> MSI GTX 460 Cyclone 1gb/OC edition in 10.4k
> 
> ...


I
I will suggest you to purchase online(Corsair GS600 or FSP SAGA 500Watt) otherwise antec 450w psu is good.


----------



## Skud (Jun 14, 2011)

XFX is also good. Its 80+ bronze and have higher wattage (650W).


----------



## sukesh1090 (Jun 15, 2011)

Why don't u go for online purchasing or ask the dealer that can he get a fsp or corsair for you.


----------



## The Day Walker! (Jun 15, 2011)

i have asked a friend of mine staying in mumbai..to get me the price for
corsier cx430 psu...
if its ok..then ill get the psu from him..as he does up down 1ce every weak....

@sukesh1090
pal i asked 3 dealers in my city but non said yes for corsier,,, and all havent even heard of fsp psu....


thanx

angel


----------



## sukesh1090 (Jun 16, 2011)

I think telling your friend to bring one for you is better choice.
Btw some one told me in this forum that cx 430 is not good.you better go with cx 400 or vx450.


----------



## The Day Walker! (Jun 16, 2011)

But On the corsier site...... It doesn't shows
Cx 400. It only shows cx430....
So I asked him to enquire abt cx430


----------



## Skud (Jun 16, 2011)

CX400 is EOL, I guess.


----------



## The Day Walker! (Jun 16, 2011)

Talked to the Gujarat distributor of crozier...
And he said that I can only get cx430. As 400 is not available 
Any more. It's for 2.2k + vat

Is that ok?
Thanx

Angel


----------



## Skud (Jun 16, 2011)

What happened to the XFX Classic 650W???


----------



## Piyush (Jun 16, 2011)

Ask for FSP saga 500W,CM real power pro 460W
and its corsair btw....


----------



## The Day Walker! (Jun 16, 2011)

@piyush
its typo error.... i m typing on my iphone..so...

as for fsp saga, will ask him.... 2 enquire.....that 2....

since my budget is not more then 2.5 k...so have 2 check out more....

wots the price of fsp saga.????????????

thanx

angel


----------



## sukesh1090 (Jun 16, 2011)

Go for fsp saga II 500w.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 16, 2011)

FSP saga II 500W @ 2k


----------



## vickybat (Jun 16, 2011)

*@ op*

It does make a difference but only on the few games that support it.This year , *homefront , batman arkham city, mirror's edge 2 , metro last light, mafia III (2012), alice madness returns *, etc support physx.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Jun 17, 2011)

^^actually whats the difference we will find in graphics when we have physx.


----------



## The Day Walker! (Jun 17, 2011)

finally my card has arrived...
and by nite my fsp saga 2 will arrive 2....

thasnx

angel


----------



## Skud (Jun 17, 2011)

Congrats!!! Post some pictures of both hardware once FSP Saga 2 arrives.

And Happy Gaming!!!


----------



## sukesh1090 (Jun 17, 2011)

Congrats mate.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 17, 2011)

At last.....
congrats


----------



## The Day Walker! (Jun 17, 2011)

Thang mates...4 helpin me out.

Need some more help in motherboard section.
Hope u can help me there 2.
Thang
Angel


----------



## The Day Walker! (Jun 19, 2011)

guys needed help again.....

this is wot i m getting when i strat the system.....

installed the card......pluged in the 2 power cables in the card....

started the system..... and getting random .....atrifacts.....

updated teh grafx drivers..also.....to latest 1 from nvidia site....

even removed teh ram and cleaned...it....

still getting...it

help needed....

thanx

angel


----------



## Faun (Jun 19, 2011)

Reseat the card.


----------



## Tenida (Jun 19, 2011)

Congrats for your puchase


----------



## Piyush (Jun 19, 2011)

Tenida said:


> Congrats for your puchase



sarcasm 



The Day Walker! said:


> guys needed help again.....
> 
> this is wot i m getting when i strat the system.....
> 
> ...


reset the card and bios too
and i told you to get a new one i.e. GTX 5xx or HD 6xxx


----------



## The Day Walker! (Jun 20, 2011)

@Piyush
I'm talking abt the msi gtx 460.
Reset it twice but the problem continues.
Help needed!
Tomorrow(today morning) I'll try to use it without
Screws and c if the problem comes....
In the mean time, any other solutions r welcomed....

Than 

Angel


----------



## sukesh1090 (Jun 20, 2011)

Check the vga cable and see that it is not bent anywhere.


----------



## The Day Walker! (Jun 22, 2011)

The cables are perfect
I have reseated the card again
Now it shows up sometimes only...
I think I'll format the pc 1st and c
Thang

Angel


----------

